# Dragon Blood Peacock Update



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I have had this guy now for over 3 years. He has definitely gotten nicer with age.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Very beautiful fish!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really nice video!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Fishlover_680 said:


> Very beautiful fish!





Ciddian said:


> Really nice video!


Thank you


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

What is the fish at 00:37 (with a blue head)?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> What is the fish at 00:37 (with a blue head)?


Female nicaraguan cichlid.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I've never seen a nicaraguense with a face like that. Very interesting.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Very sweet fish. I've been trying very hard to find a similar Dragon's blood. I find there is such variation. I have a few but they are much more orange than that. I've been trying to fond ones more in teh red/pink range but no luck so far


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> I've never seen a nicaraguense with a face like that. Very interesting.


Yeah they are rare like that. Most of the first wild caught and farm raised specimens had lots of blue. I'm not sure if its a different local or just a weak gene pool most nicaraguense come from these days? I bought her just because of the blue face


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Newobsession said:


> Very sweet fish. I've been trying very hard to find a similar Dragon's blood. I find there is such variation. I have a few but they are much more orange than that. I've been trying to fond ones more in teh red/pink range but no luck so far


Yes I agree...lots of orange and the ones that are pink are lightly dusted with it. I have seen nicer specimens lately...but some command a higher price. I did pick up a beautiful pair from Dragon for 6.99 each  This was a ways back but just keep your eyes open and they'll turn up.


----------



## Jennstin (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Jennstin said:


> Beautiful fish!


Thank you


----------

